
Google starts flagging offensive content in search results - basename
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/news/2017/03/16/google-flags-offensive-content-search-results/99235548/
======
gmarx
I like the principle but predict this will ultimately be captured by people
with a uniform point of view. There is far to much misclassifying different
opinion or set of priorities as a "lie", these days.

I'd like it if they could label search results as "upsetting" or "tin-foil
hat" and then let me set my filters to include or exclude them

------
duracel
Censorship is google, facebook and twitter's business these days. Long gone
are days to have freedom of speech!

